# PC Verbesserungs-Ideen?



## BloodworkzZ (5. Mai 2015)

Sooo, ich habe sehr bald Geburtstag und wollte mir deswegen mal ein Update im Thema Gaming-PC leisten.

Ich habe nur leider keine Ahnung wo drauf es ankommt und deswegen wollte ich einfach mal die "Experten" fragen:

Ich hab mir jetzt einen Pc zusammengestellt nur weis nicht ob diese Konfiguration überhaupt etwas taugt. Mit dem PC würde ich gerne Spiele wie Witcher 3, Starwars: Battlefront, Rainbow Six : Siege und Cs:Go spielen. Mit einer hohen Grafik Einstellung wäre ich auf jeden Fall zu frieden, also fallen Ultra oder Extrem Einstellungen weg. Mir ist es auf jeden Fall wichtig mit mindestens 30, bis maximal 60 Fps zu spielen und das, wie oben schon genannt mit einer möglichst guten Grafik.

Den PC den ich zusammengestellt habe kostet 1.026,88 Euro was auch schon so ziemlich an mein Limit gehen würde. Mehr als 1.050,00 Euro würde ich nur sehr, sehr ungerne ausgeben.

Nun zu meinem PC den ich soweit zusammengestellt habe (Freue mich über jeden Tipp/Verbesserungsvorschlag) :

Prozessor : *Intel Core i5-4690K Box, LGA1150 *

Mainboard :
*ASUS H97-PLUS, Sockel 1150, ATX *

Arbeitsspeicher :
* 2x  4GB HyperX FURY Black 1866MHz DDR3 CL10*

Grafikkarte :
*MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5*

Netzteil :
*be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W*

be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W günstig kaufen

Festplatten :
*Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 120 GB*

*Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s*

Prozessorlüfter :
*Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - Intel/AMD*

Optisches Laufwerk :
*LiteOn 22X DVDRW SAW SATA

*Gehäuse :
*Aerocool GT-A Midi-Tower - weiß Window*


Ich habe diesen Pc soweit mit Hilfe des Pc-Konfigurators der Website Hardwareversand.de benutzt.
Ich habe den Midrange-Gaming Pc gewählt und in ein wenig konfiguriert, also wundert euch nicht wenn einige Sachen noch gleich sind, denn ich habe nicht alles verändert. Das liegt daran,dass ich einfach zu wenig über die bestimmten Pc-Teile weiß,um zu entscheiden was ich brauche und was nicht.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen denn ich würde den Pc gerne bis zum 15.5.15 bestellt haben ^^

Jede Hilfe wird dankbar entgegengenommen.

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit, und mit freundlichen Grüßen

BloodworkzZ


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2015)

Das ist an sich alles ganz okay, aber ich würde als CPU den Xeon E3-1231v3 nehmen - der ist vlt 10-20€ teurer, aber der ist technisch wie ein Core i7 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Diese CPUs haben 8 Threads, also sind quasi wie 8Kern-CPUs, so dass die eine Grundlage für einen PC sind, der noch länger halten wird, wenn du dann einfach irgendwann die Grafikkarte erneuerst. ODER du nimmst einen etwas günstigeren Core i5, zb den i5-4660. Denn der i5-4690k ist zum Übertakten gedacht, was aber mit dem gewählten Mainboard vermutlich nicht geht, weil der H97-Chipssatz dafür nicht vorgesehen ist. Oder WILLST du übertakten?

Und die Grafikkarte ist an sich zu teuer - für 260€ bekommst du locker eine AMD R9 280X, die ein gutes Stück schneller ist als die GTX 960 - da nutzt es der GTX 960 auch nix, dass die 4GB RAM hat. zb ebenfalls von MSI MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5 günstig kaufen  für 280-300€ würdest du sogar ne R9 290 bekommen, die ist fast so stark wie eine GTX 970

Beim Board ginge auch das hier, ein wenig günstiger ASRock H97 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX günstig kaufen

Die SSD ist ebenfalls was teuer - die hier wäre auch gut und kostet weniger SanDisk X110 128GB SSD 6 günstig kaufen   oder wiederum nicht soooo viel teurer als die Samsung eine mit direkt 240GB SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB SDSSDA-240G-G25 günstig kaufen



Aber insgesamt passt das alles ganz gut.


----------



## BloodworkzZ (6. Mai 2015)

Erstmal vielen dank Herbboy, für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal nen Pc zusammengestellt und hab diese Komponenten: 

Array
Array
Array
Array
Array
Array
Array
Array
Array
Mit einem Gesamtwert von 1.017,90 Euro.

Manche Vorschläge von dir konnte ich bei Hardwareversand nicht finden, und da ich mir den Pc von Hardwareversand ZUSAMMENGEBAUT senden lassen will, bin ich leider an diese Website gebunden 

Gibt es hier dran noch irgendwas zu verbessern oder ist das gut so?

PS: Achja ich sollte mir nur wegen Witcher 3 kostenlos zu einer Geforce GTX, keine GTX kaufen oder? (mein budget würde nur bis ~250 Euro reichen, also käme nur die 960 in betracht )

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Antwort 

BloodworkzZ


----------



## BloodworkzZ (6. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht und nach den Witcher-3 Anforderungen geschaut und nach diesen Kriterien einen PC zusammengestellt:

Prozessor 
Array
Mainboard
Array
ArbeitspeicherArray
Gehäuse
Array
Grafikkarte
Array
Netzteil
Array
Festplatte
ArrayArray
Prozessorlüfter
Array(Der Prozessor (Boxed) soll extrem laut sein)

Optisches Laufwerk
Array
Der kostet genau so viel wie der oben nur ich glaube das dieser hier besser ist!
Vllt kannst du mir sagen ob der hier etwas taugt oder nicht xD


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Mai 2015)

Die Grafikkarte ist zwar besser als die 280X aber dafür ist der FX8350 den Intel-Prozessoren unterlegen. Er reicht zwar aus, aber die Intels haben bei Preis-Leistung zur Zeit die Nase vorn. AMD hinkt bei den Prozessoren hinterher.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2015)

BloodworkzZ schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht und nach den Witcher-3 Anforderungen geschaut und nach diesen Kriterien einen PC zusammengestellt:
> 
> Prozessor
> *AMD FX-8350 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+*


 Der Xeon ist deutlich stärker als der AMD-Prozessor. Der FX-8350 hat zwar "auf dem Papier" mehr Kerne und Takt, aber er ist technisch veraltet und daher effektiv langsamer als der E3-1231v3, sogar langsamer als ein Core i5-4660. Zudem hat der Xeon eben 8 Threads, d.h. obwohl er nur 4 Kerne hat, ist er quasi dann doch ein 8-Kerner. Für Witcher gäb es derzeit keine bessere CPU, außer für weitere 100€ mehr den i7-4790K, der aber auch "nur" mehr Takt hat, was bislang so gut wie nix bringt. Oder man müsste sogar 250-300€ mehr ausgeben für einen Core i7 für den Sockel 2011-3, der hat dann echte 6 Kerne und 12 Threads - aber in allen Tests bisher ist der in Spielen maximal 10% schneller als der genannte Xeon.

Kurz: Dein zweiter Vorschlag war deutlich besser als die AMD-Variante   


Und wegen der Bauteile: also, es kann sein, dass hardwareversand.de in der Liste der zum Xeon passenden Boards manche Boards nicht drin hat, obwohl die geeignet sind, so dass die beim Konfigurator nicht angezeigt werden. Das Board, was du ausgesucht hast, würde aber passen - auch ne Möglichkeit, falls es angezeigt wird, wäre das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 , oder ASRock H97M Pro4. Du kannst ja vlt mal bei den Boards einfach alle passenden Boards nach Preis geordnet anzeigen lassen und dann um die 80-90€ suchen, ob ein H97-Board dabei ist. Das gleiche kannst du auch bei den SSDs machen, denn da sollte es 240/256 GB für um die 100€ geben, eben zB die genannte SanDisk. 

Zu Witcher und den Grafikkarten: wenn du Witcher brauchen kannst, wären 250€ für ne GTX 960 wiederum "okay", aber dann würde ich eher die Version mit 2GB nehmen, die günstiger ist, und dann eben etwas früher ne neue Grafikkarte besorgen. Denn die R9 280X ist halt schon um die 15-20% schneller und kostet sogar weniger als die GTX 960 @4GB...  und die R9 290 wiederum ist für 310€ dann nochmal 20-25% schneller als die R9 280X - da wäre dann auch eine von MSI grad vom Preis her attraktiv MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen      da man grad WEGEN der Aktion von nvidia auch mal nen Witcher3-Code für 20-25€ abstauben kann, ist es halt echt fraglich, ob man nur wegen des Codes die schwächere Karte nehmen sollte...    oder du nimmst sogar ne GTX 970, denn die R9 290 braucht wiederum ziemlich viel Strom. Da sind dann aber direkt 350€ fällig ^^ 

Noch ein Tipp: wenn du die Einzelteile über den Preisvergleich sHardware im Preisvergleich uchst und dort den Link zu hardwareversand nimmst, dann die Sachen halt einzeln in den Warenkorb legst, könnte es ein gutes Stück günstiger werden. Für den Zusammenbau musst du dann nur am Ende den "Rechner Zusammenbau" iRechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen  n den Warenkorb legen. 

Kleiner Tipp: für nen leisen PC würde ich noch einen CPU-Kühler wie den Brocken Eco oder Freezer 13 Co dazubestellen - den musst du aber dann selber montieren, weil das für den Transport ansonsten zu gefährlich ist. Das ist aber echt nicht schwer.


----------



## BloodworkzZ (9. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Tipps!
Hab jetzt wahrscheinlich meine finale Variante zusammengestellt (vllt kannst du mal gucken ob die was taugt? xD)

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150

Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX

Grafik Karte:
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5

Arbeitsspeicher:
3x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 MT/s CL11 PC3-12800 single ranked

Gehäuse:
Raidmax RGH Viper GX, schwarz/grün, ohne Netzteil, mit Sichtfenster

Netzteil:
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 600W

Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz

Festplatten
Crucial SSD 120GB BX100
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Wenn man das über PCGAMES hardware vergleich macht komm man MIT zusammenbau auf ~1.070 euro!
Und ich habe den Xeon E3 + die GTX 970+12GB Arbeitspeicher+ 120 GB SSD UND 1Terrabyte SATA (bei der 970 noch Witcher 3 UND Batman Arkham knights!!!!!)

Also hab ich mir der Karte 3 fliegen mit einer Klatsche und das alles für den Ausgangspreis!!!

Dank dir und deinem Wissen hab ich ordentlich Geld gespart und einen mega geilen Pc xD

Ich wäre nur beruhigter wenn ich wissen würde das ein "Experte" dem PC seinen Segen gibt 

Vielen Dank nochmal,

BloodworkzZ


----------



## svd (9. Mai 2015)

Den Arbeitsspeicher würde ich auf 2x4GB reduzieren. Bei der asymmetrischen Belegung der Speicherbänke wird der Dual-Channelbetrieb nicht genützt.
Oh, und nicht zwei einzelne Module kaufen, sondern ein "8GB Kit", also ein Pärchen aus 2x 4GB Riegeln, die gemeinsam getestet worden sind.
Ist iA auch noch ein Eckchen günstiger. Das Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit besteht zudem noch aus CL9 Riegeln, die zumindest auf dem Papier ein wenig flotter als
die obigen CL11 Teile sind.

Einen Teil der gesparten 30€ würde ich in eine performantere und evtl größere SSD fließen lassen. Crucials BX Linie ist sozusagen die Budgetreihe, wenn mal
günstig auf eine SSD aufgerüstet werden soll. Bei deinem Budget und angesichts der restlichen Komponenten, würde ich zB zu einer Samsung 850 EVO 256GB greifen.
Naja, okay, die 120GB Version reicht dir ja vlt auch aus.


----------



## BloodworkzZ (9. Mai 2015)

Glaubst du die 8 GB reichen für Witcher 3 oder Arkham knights aus?


----------



## svd (9. Mai 2015)

Puh, schwer zu beantworten. Bei Arkham Knights würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 

Beim Witcher wird's sich zeigen. Ich vermute aber eher, dass, alles auf superschön gedreht, zuerst die Grafikkarte überfordert wird, als der RAM. 
Ich rechne damit, dass der Witcher so eine Art "Crysis" wird. Das Maximum der Grafik kann erst mit einer kommenden Generation von Grafikkarten gesehen werden
(oder wirklich extrem teueren Systemen).  Was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht schon heute großartig aussieht wird.

Probier's einfach mit 8GB RAM. Ein weiteres 8er Kit kannst du später noch immer nachrüsten, falls dir der Witcher zu ruckelig vorkommt.


----------



## BiJay (9. Mai 2015)

BloodworkzZ schrieb:


> Glaubst du die 8 GB reichen für Witcher 3 oder Arkham knights aus?


Ja, laut Systemanforderungen sind 8 GB ideal.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2015)

Also, du könntest ja EINEN Riegel mit 8GB holen, und FALLS sich dann rausstellt, dass mehr als 8GB Sinn machen, holst du halt einen zweiten dazu. Du hast zwar mit nur einem einzigen Riegel kein Dualchannel, aber so schlimm ist das auch nicht.


----------



## BloodworkzZ (10. Mai 2015)

Aber dann könnte ich doch direkt 3x den 4GB riegel holen wenn dieser dual channel nicht wichtig ist  
oder vertue ich mich grad?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, es ist aber so, dass du in seltenen Fällen mit 3x oder 4x Belegung der Slots Probleme bekommst - bei Belegung von 1-2 Slots aber ist das fast ausgeschlossen. Das beste wäre natürlich, wenn du gleich 2x8GB nimmst. Denn das kostet ja nur 30€ mehr als 3x4GB, und 30€ wenn du eh schon 1000€ ausgibst, die können ja wohl nicht ein Hindernis sein, oder?


----------

